# I have so many Ive done...



## TeeJay the GolFaux (May 24, 2010)

Well Ive done alot for myself personally. Perhaps it is time I shared them with you guys. But I will not share these for free im sorry. I will not post these comics without getting something for them first. I have about 15 Ive written over the course of my life that I have not shared with anybody except myself. They are all macro/micro/many different species related. They are all unique and new ideas. In my opinion when I wasnt doing drugs I did my best work, because I was in complete control.

Ill list here 3 comic titles and brief explanations and you can all vote via post on here on which you'd like to see first. Afterwards I would like people to throw anything they can to my paypal acct: fartsarecool@hotmail.com and when I feel there is enough on it, I will post the ENTIRE COMIC(Or what i have of it) ASAP. Understand some of these are not even finished because I finished them in my head because I only kept them to myself in fear of what other people might think:

The Mind of the Alpha: Basically a young woman finds a wolf in the forest and its dying, she stays with it and it dies, then she starts hearing VOICES. It happens to be the wolves because that wolf was the alpha. (Normal sized woman/wolves)(In Progress)(Art detail: Pretty decent to decent, on lined paper.)

Feral Contract: A very long comic about how a young boy is confronted by a wolf that wants to make a soul 'contract' with him in order to protect the world from evil soul contracts to make it a better place. He is the micro, they meet friends and such along the way and enemies. Of many different species. But no matter what happens, he overcomes the odds, with his contracted wolf, and friends he met on the way. (Micro human, size changing animals wolf/tiger/a few more)(Almost done)(Art detail: Starts out ok, then gets real decent, on lined paper.)

Friendly Gestures: It starts out when a giant plump looking werewolf runs into a small one looking for food. This comic is very very long.... And there is too much to explain here in detail but Ill try to do it. It is basically a comic of complete niceness, where everyone is just looking out for eachother and satisfying eachothers 'special macro/micro needs' There is still confrontation, but alot of stomping/vore/etc.... AND alot of size changing  (micro/macro bouncing back and forth animals werewolves/wolves/panther/cheetah/werelion/demon)(Almost completely finished. maybe 1 or 2 pages left.)(Art detail: Very good in my opinion... I took my time doing this, still on lined paper.)

I am not trying to be a dick here, its my work, I should get something for it. You may start voting and keep voting until I get back from my job. I should be on around 5pm-1am est. Im a very busy man, sorry.

THESE ARE ALL TAME COMICS.


----------



## TeeJay the GolFaux (May 24, 2010)

K at this point, I will not post any of them. I am not a free 'pron' (spelt bad on purpose) artist. You want me to be nice? Be nice to me, then maybe I'll just post it for free. Im done trolling on this site, I got what I needed from you people and if you want something from me you'll be nice.


----------

